# Just bought a Pinarello Paris and over the moon!!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just bought a Pinarello Paris and over the moon with it. I picked it up last weekend. I also have campag Chorus, Fulcrum 1 wheels and 3 T bars etc. A cracking bike indeed! And as the colours are changing for 2009, the dealer offered me a deal I couldn't resist. Got to say, if you don't mind 08 colours, now's a great time to work a good deal!

I have always loved Italian cycles!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

nicensleazy said:


> Just bought a Pinarello Paris and over the moon with it. I picked it up last weekend. I also have campag Chorus, Fulcrum 1 wheels and 3 T bars etc. A cracking bike indeed! And as the colours are changing for 2009, the dealer offered me a deal I couldn't resist. Got to say, if you don't mind 08 colours, now's a great time to work a good deal!
> 
> I have always loved Italian cycles!


Over the moon with it?


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

This thread is boring without pictures of said bike. 


Your user name and talking about working deals invokes bad memories of schmoozers at the bike shop.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Rubber Lizard said:


> This thread is boring without pictures of said bike.
> 
> 
> Your user name and talking about working deals invokes bad memories of schmoozers at the bike shop.




Tosser!


----------



## Taku (Nov 24, 2006)

There is no Paris 2009.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Nicensleazy

Don't listen to 'em the're just jealous! 2008 Paris uses a better carbon at 46hm compared to 2009 30hm. You got yourself a better bike there than a 2009 Paris (now called FP6 I think)

How does it ride?


----------



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

I was told that there is indeed an 09 Paris, and that the FP6 is an additional model in the line, descended from the Paris. It could be that the 09 Paris is exactly the same as the 08, but I guess we would have to contact Gita to find out for sure.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

In the UK the PARIS is now called the FP6 (unfortunatly) and is made of different (not as strong) carbon. I have the UK Pinarello brochures to check. If you have a PARIS you have a very nice frame there!


----------



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

The saga of the changing names of the Pinarello models is like "The Never Ending Story". In the States we have the FP6 as well as what I've been told is the 09 Paris. However, I guess like all information that comes second or third hand, knowledge of the whole story can be elusive.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Why they changed the Paris's name to boring old two letter and digital affair I'll never know...


----------



## PinPrinceSL (Jul 12, 2004)

There is no actual "Paris" so to say for 2009.. it is now the FP6 which *IS* the mold from the Paris carbon... although now made with 30HM3K Carbon, not the 46HM3K as the Paris was... The frame is also now built and painted over in Asia to reduce costs... so needless to say anyone looking to get an FP6 right now would be better off getting a Paris which is the better quality carbon...


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

PinPrinceSL said:


> There is no actual "Paris" so to say for 2009.. it is now the FP6 which *IS* the mold from the Paris carbon... although now made with 30HM3K Carbon, not the 46HM3K as the Paris was... The frame is also now built and painted over in Asia to reduce costs... so needless to say anyone looking to get an FP6 right now would be better off getting a Paris which is the better quality carbon...



Hi 

Yes if only I could find a Paris....Why, why, why do they have to start cutting costs and then, to an insult to injury, increase the prices...?

Sorry Pinarello, but the FP6 has become a total undesirable to me now (its made of a lower grade carbon). I would have seriously considered a FP6, even with the uncharacterful name change... I still like some of the colour schemes though...


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi Nicensleazy
> 
> Don't listen to 'em the're just jealous! 2008 Paris uses a better carbon at 46hm compared to 2009 30hm. You got yourself a better bike there than a 2009 Paris (now called FP6 I think)
> 
> How does it ride?


Now thats a very good point!


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

MERAKMAN said:


> Why they changed the Paris's name to boring old two letter and digital affair I'll never know...


Actually, wonder if its anything to do with a person of the same name (in USA) they may have heard of...:idea:


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

nicensleazy said:


> Now thats a very good point!


So how are you finding the ride? Am very interested in a Paris myself...


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

This is the new Paris, called the FP7:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=507391&highlight=fp7

I have to say I like the look of the old Paris better. The FP7 logo is a bit loud.


----------

